# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Topography in CC3+

## dwaink

so i bought a set of Profantasy tools and i am burning gears trying to "learn" these ropes....i have a small island that i am trying to work on for a 5e roll20 campaign called Sanctum of Kinara...and i want to learn to do what this guy has done on my island map. And i can't grok it yet(can u see the cloud of smoke forming?) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=060nMRZ4iMI&t=49s

here is my pathetic trundle towards..mapness





and where i am now:

----------


## dwaink

wip

----------


## Mateus090985

Use transparency and bevel effects. Each contour a new layer.

----------


## dwaink

https://opentopomap.org/#map=5/25.879/187.119

https://gisgeography.com/topographic-maps/

neat links  :Smile:

----------

